# Firefox 1.0 released



## daveb (Nov 9, 2004)

I was able to get it here:

http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/

Seems to be a lot of demand for this, most sites that offered the download are unavailable!


----------



## Reformingstudent (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by daveb_
> I was able to get it here:
> 
> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/
> ...



I was just fixing to ask those here their opinion of Firefox. just downloaded it myself and so far I like it. Lot faster than IE and I can still use my outlook Express with it.  Also, has all my favorites from IE saved to Bookmarks. neat. 

Peace.

Tom


----------



## daveb (Nov 12, 2004)

The two things I like about it most are pop-up blocking (which IE now has in SP2) and tabs. It also has better css support than IE.

I've Been using firefox/mozilla exclusively for more years than I can remember now.

Glad you like it. 

[Edited on 12-11-2004 by daveb]


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 12, 2004)

Tom,

You have to check out the extensions for Firefox! There are two excellent ones that you use with Boards like this for easy formatting.

Go to:
http://texturizer.net/firefox/extensions/
http://www.extensionsmirror.nl/index.php?s=a9e486897bb51c605cf635ae81c350c9&showforum=2


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 4, 2004)

Here is a nice little visual summary of some features in Firefox I put together when reminded about it by Scott.


----------



## daveb (Dec 4, 2004)

Wow Fred, that's impressive!

That Bible toolbar looks real handy.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> I would gladly use firefox. Unfortunately, though, it takes much longer to load pages, than it does with my I.E. Browser.



Josh,

I didn't understand it then and don't now. I can't think of anyone else that says that! Are you sure it is not just a first startup time (IE is faster b/c it is built into Windows) or cached pages?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 4, 2004)

Fred, how do you add those features?


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Fred, how do you add those features?



The features in the browser or the picture?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 4, 2004)

In the borwser, especially the bible search!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 4, 2004)

I downloaded the bible search, how do you get it to show up on the borwser?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 4, 2004)

THink I got it...:bigsmile:


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 4, 2004)

Ok, I got everything except getting the icon links to other programs onto the browser! For example, MS Word, how do I get a link to that ON the browser tool bar?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 4, 2004)

Adam,
Did you get the bible prog into the task bar? How?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 4, 2004)

I entered "Bible search Firefox" on Google and found a download of it.

I downloaded it, closed FireFox and restarted it and there it was. Same with the weather display.

[Edited on 5-12-2004 by houseparent]


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 4, 2004)

Guys, give me about 30 minutes and I will have a web page up where you can get all the files.

Adam - did you get Bible toolbar or SuperBible toolbar? The latter is an improvement on the former.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 4, 2004)

I got the SUPER one now Fred!

Thanks.

And Josh, I have no idea why that would be happening to you. I hope someone else does. You could check out the Firefox forums.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 4, 2004)

Waiting on you Fred.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 4, 2004)

Scott;

Here is the Super Bible install

https://update.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?application=firefox&id=367&vid=1163


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 4, 2004)

Got it; Thanks


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 4, 2004)

I have been trying to let it grow. Someone said this to me at another boad.

Dude, unless you took the vow of the Nazarene, you need a haircut


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 4, 2004)

Ok guys. I now have the web site up. You can get to it from my webpage, and then click on the link for Fred's Firefox page:

http://tulipfaith.com

Or go to it direct:

http://tulipfaith.com/Firefox

When you get there, there are links to the Firefox forum, the various extensions sites, and my extensions. The extension sites explain many of the extensions in greater detail. But you can download all my extensions directly from that one page -- Fred's Extensions. I did that for ease of use. All you need to do is left click on the GET IT for the extension and Firefox will automatically install it. 

The first time Firefox will block it and a toolbar will come up where you select that the site is trusted and you can install the file (Firefox does this to prevent Spyware installations - but my site is clean). Then you can just keep doing it from that page, without having to hunt and peck in the Extension sites.

I am going to open a new thread for extention questions if anyone has basic configuration settings. For really tough stuff, the forums is the place to go!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 4, 2004)

Fred,
I notice that if I try and add my own toolbar it will not tkae it?? I followed their instructions to the t??? I imagine that is how you added the files, i.e. word.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 4, 2004)

Notice that here I have included some revised settings to make Firefox faster:

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=6115

Joshua, did you try these?


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Fred,
> I notice that if I try and add my own toolbar it will not tkae it?? I followed their instructions to the t??? I imagine that is how you added the files, i.e. word.



Scott,

If you get on your Yahoo Messenger, I will try and "talk" you through it


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 4, 2004)

Fred,
Im on..........


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Fred,
> Im on..........



I'm sending you messages. Are you getting them? Send me a message. I'm fredtgreco on the yahoo


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 6, 2004)

Fred,
I notice that the FF is really bogging down. Pages are loading much slower than my IE. I did download the Chromedit and uploaded the script for the speed tweak you suggested. I even tried a different one; it hasn't helped. I may have to bail......


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Fred,
> I notice that the FF is really bogging down. Pages are loading much slower than my IE. I did download the Chromedit and uploaded the script for the speed tweak you suggested. I even tried a different one; it hasn't helped. I may have to bail......



That is really too bad. Did you get the latest version? You can get it from my webpage (the Get Firefox button).

I haven't noticed any slow down, but even if I did, the time savers of Firefox (tabs, BB Code, Bookmarks toolbar, all search bar) save me so much time (not to mention not having IE windows fill up my task bar) that I won't go back.

If you are having monumental problems and want to try another alternative that has better security than IE, I can also recommend Opera. The only downside is that it has an adbar in the free version. If you have something like Ad Muncher (like I do) it is not to bad. It has tabs and a bunch of other features and is faster than both FF and IE.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 6, 2004)

Fred,
I uploaded the latest version of FF from the MOzilla/FF site........So I don't know what to say. From what I heard, the prog itself seems to use much more memory than IE.......I don't know. I will keep it for a while and see how it goes. I would hate to have to dump it as I do like it's conveniance also. Maybe a reboot...........


----------



## re4md (Dec 6, 2004)

Does Norton AV and firewall work with Firefox?


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 6, 2004)

Norton should work fine with Firefox.

Scott - I do find that FF uses more memory. If you add the Erase Cache button to your toolbar and use it occasionally, it helps.


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 9, 2004)

Here is another page with some good tweaks:

http://windowssecrets.com/041202/


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 10, 2004)

I moved the backup/crash thread here:

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=7642

because it is important enough for others to easily see


----------



## D. Paul (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Scott;
> 
> Here is the Super Bible install
> ...




I used the download, it shows up in "extensions" under TOOLS but why does it not appear in the toolbar?


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D. Paul_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by houseparent_
> ...



Go to View -->Toolbars--> check SuperBible

After that you should be able to show/hide it by Ctrl + F8


----------



## D. Paul (Dec 25, 2004)

We need a Smiley of Gomer in front of a comp screen and a big *?* over his head. It's name shall be D. Paul

Thanks Fred.


----------



## Puritanhead (Dec 27, 2004)

I got Mozilla this past year.... It is a cool browser-- streamlined without the annoyances and quirks peculiar to Explorer and Netscape.

I appreciate the extensions Fred. They're enhancing my browsing... especially the plug-in for BibleGateway.


----------

